# Greasy boy?



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello =) 
So Dean is now 11 months old, and I have noticed he is, for lack of a better word, greasy. I thought maybe it was because I hadn't bathed him in a while, so I gave him a bath the other day with some puppy shampoo. The net day I noticed he was still greasy. 
I am wondering if this is a normal thing puppies go through, like human teens and oily skin? Also what is some good shampoo to keep the grease away for more than over night?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Not normal. Could be Canine Seborrhea, waxy skin, dermatitis in Dogs


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Dogs have oil glands that secrete oil onto the hair follicles...so that some I've had.. have an oilier coat than others..all while living in the same daily environment eating the same diet etc.....I've always assumed the difference in the amount of oil in some dogs coats is genetic...just like some folks are plagued with acne/pimples some are not....dryer fur/skin can = itching/scratching,,,so the oil is typically a good thing..... labradors and other "water" dogs have an oily coat- part of the "breed" that insulates them from cold water


Not being sure what your definition of "greasy" looks like... and since I can't see or touch your dog...may be what I'd call an oily coat... OR if it's that bad it would be worth mentioning to your vet


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

Bramble said:


> Not normal. Could be Canine Seborrhea, waxy skin, dermatitis in Dogs


He isn't smelly or itchy though. Just greasy in a strip down his spine.


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

Shane'sDad said:


> Dogs have oil glands that secrete oil onto the hair follicles...so that some I've had.. have an oilier coat than others..all while living in the same daily environment eating the same diet etc.....I've always assumed the difference in the amount of oil in some dogs coats is genetic...just like some folks are plagued with acne/pimples some are not....dryer fur/skin can = itching/scratching,,,so the oil is typically a good thing..... labradors and other "water" dogs have an oily coat- part of the "breed" that insulates them from cold water
> 
> 
> Not being sure what your definition of "greasy" looks like... and since I can't see or touch your dog...may be what I'd call an oily coat... OR if it's that bad it would be worth mentioning to your vet


Maybe thats why he has no problem jumping into a barely thawed Lake Superior lol 
It's a strip down his spine thats the worst, and he isn't smelly or itchy or anything, but when I pet him I get a greasy residue on my fingers. 
I got him a new shampoo, so maybe that will work better at removing the grease lol


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Maybe try plain Dawn dish detergent? (no fru-fru fragrances) It's gentle enough to be used on wildlife, including babies, that get covered with oil. And speaking from personal experience, it's great at getting greasy stuff off of hands and kitchen surfaces.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

If it is just a strip down the spine, do you use a spot on for flea and tick protection? Some will leave an oily residue for a couple of days.


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

Judy Untamed said:


> Maybe try plain Dawn dish detergent? (no fru-fru fragrances) It's gentle enough to be used on wildlife, including babies, that get covered with oil. And speaking from personal experience, it's great at getting greasy stuff off of hands and kitchen surfaces.


Thats what I was thinking of trying too. I use blue dawn to strip the hair dye from my hair, so I have plenty around the house haha


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

Heartandsoul said:


> If it is just a strip down the spine, do you use a spot on for flea and tick protection? Some will leave an oily residue for a couple of days.


Not since last fall, and this just started with in the past month.


----------

